

The Proof Is Trivial - llambda
http://theproofistrivial.com/

======
jchonphoenix
Wow, this got picked up on HN too.

My roommate wrote this last year as a joke for CMU students. It's a simple
script that pulls from a pre selected discrete set.

Author is Alan Pierce btw.

~~~
ShardPhoenix
The script is trivial! Just view it as a concatenation of strings whose
elements are pulled from a discrete set of terms.

~~~
Danieru
s/discrete/finite/

Although it definitely is discrete as well.

------
winestock
To make it perfect, insert a line saying: "Website by M. Bourbaki."

------
tprice7
I'm still waiting to get "The proof is trivial! Just biject it to an ordinal
number whose elements are ordinal numbers!"

------
RodgerTheGreat
This would be even better if it was possible to annotate the randomly
generated "proof" description with links to any actual proofs following that
skeletal description.

------
ruxkor
be sure to reload the page a few times to get the right one :)

~~~
canop_fr
That's a non converging Monte-Carlo optimization with a constant cost function

~~~
merijnv
Isn't Monte-Carlo non-converging by definition? If the algorithm converged
it'd be a Las Vegas algorithm...

~~~
canop_fr
You're right : there is a lot of redundancy in my last sentence. But we're
speaking about a non-nonsensical sentence describing an inept process...

------
transphenomenal
I had to reload this about 10 times before I realized that the phrases were
just utter nonsense.

------
mjcohenw
Makes me think of an article I read many years ago (in, I think, Mathematics
Magazine) titled "Confusion Rings" which parodied abstract algebra papers.
About all I remember now is "heterocococomorphism".

~~~
Produce
I'll give this one a try. (Hetero)(co-coco)(morphism) - Heterosexual chocolate
relations.

------
binarysolo
A lot more Reddit than HN to be honest, but thanks for the laughs in the
office.

